# Winterize Season is here again



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Another year of trying to keep my patience when the stupidity is upon us again. So far:

1) How can you say that a system holds pressure when "only" the water was on inside the home upon arrival......... Answer: DUH

2) How can you remove *all* the water from domestic water lines? Answer: you can't

3) If you can't remove *ALL the water why can't you just increase the air pressure that you are blowing in the lines? Answer: its not the air pressure its the air volume DUH.......

4) Why are you not able to get all those stains out of the toilet? Answer: it took many many years for those stains to get there so do you want to pay us for many many hours of cleaning so those stains will be gone? DUH....

5) We don't intend to keep the heat on inside that townhouse so shutoff the water to the fire sprinkler system and blow those lines! Answer: I will after you call the fire marshall and get written permission...DUH

Every year these people get more and more stupid!:no:*


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Another year of trying to keep my patience when the stupidity is upon us again. So far:
> 
> 1) How can you say that a system holds pressure when "only" the water was on inside the home upon arrival......... Answer: DUH
> 
> ...


*

or theyre fishing to see who is the idiot that is absorb all this costs*


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

How about the old standby "If there are plumbing leaks in the walls we need to know where and how many and what it will cost to repair them. All bids are no charge and included in the price of winterization."
:jester:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah that is why I went and bought those expensive x-ray rayban glasses. You just can't believe what they can see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I live those glasses I'm so glad I got a pair they really help out and I can put really good bids in to repair. Look what we do mo matter what I don't care even if the water is on. We say it failed. You know why just in case something happens to the pipes or someone comes in and removes some Copper. If you test and it passes say it fails even tho it passed it covers you a**. They always want someone to point the finger to and it's you. We have never had any issues.


----------



## rselectric1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I would go ballistic in your business. I honestly don't know how you put up with these snakes. Kudos to all you PP contractors for trying to keep them in some sort of reality. 

When PP got popular, I had relationships with several banks and they gave me "carte blanche" and the situations were handled fine. Now it seems these companies have moved in to make things "cheaper" for the banks and it seems to be getting MORE than stupid now.

Sad


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Ramrod, agree that you put it fails BUT then you have to bid those repairs so it holds pressure. then some other contractor wastes their time finding those imaginary repairs so we don't do that.

Rselectric, your 100 percent correct. 10+ years ago we would just fix any issues and everything was fine. Not now, they're to busy trying to place blame on everyone so they can get anything/everything fixed for free. helluva business model....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Had one today with a little 10 gallon water heater and no drain valve. Turned it in as can't wint. It's a Fannie REO and the brokers all keep the heat on as it's easier to sell a "warm" house than a cold house so most likely nothing else will be done. Our REO's tend to be on the market 60-90 days before sale. I have a standing agreement with the brokers and usually one of my crew, myself or one of the brokers make sure were stopping by the homes not winterized every few days to check heat. I don't charge anything as i am usually in the neighborhoods anyways and i get a lot of work form these brokers.....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Had one today with a little 10 gallon water heater and no drain valve. Turned it in as can't wint. It's a Fannie REO and the brokers all keep the heat on as it's easier to sell a "warm" house than a cold house so most likely nothing else will be done. Our REO's tend to be on the market 60-90 days before sale. I have a standing agreement with the brokers and usually one of my crew, myself or one of the brokers make sure were stopping by the homes not winterized every few days to check heat. I don't charge anything as i am usually in the neighborhoods anyways and i get a lot of work form these brokers.....


now I have seen it all....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Yeah that is why I went and bought those expensive x-ray rayban glasses. You just can't believe what they can see.


never heard of such a glasses?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The position of that lower pipe hook up would have drained MOST of the water out of it had you actually put air pressure to it.
I've had mobile home ones that drained most of the 40 gallon the same way.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RamRod23 said:


> Yeah I live those glasses I'm so glad I got a pair they really help out and I can put really good bids in to repair. Look what we do mo matter what I don't care even if the water is on. We say it failed. You know why just in case something happens to the pipes or someone comes in and removes some Copper. If you test and it passes say it fails even tho it passed it covers you a**. They always want someone to point the finger to and it's you. We have never had any issues.







The way I cover myself is to put in the comments or on the paper that these guys make you fill out and sign is that at the moment of winterize and while I had my air pressure hooked up to the system every thing was as I stated. The actions of ANY ONE doing any thing with the plumbing system voids any warranty that might be imagined by them that I provided. So far they've all been accepted that way.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

From what we have seen happen with several other contractors, no longer in the field, it really doesn't matter what you write or say. Broker X shows the house in January and has the water turned on for inspection, buyer isn't interested, Broker X forgets to inform anyone and the pipes break. Dozens of folks may have walked thru the house since you were last there, but your name is the only one on the sign in sheet. There is no negotiation; the National just puts in a claim on your policy and you eat it, or you fix it, or someone else fixes it on your dimes. Had this happen to us years ago when a neighbor claimed to have loaned the homeowner a television and a stereo and said we must have thrown it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Yeah that is why I went and bought those expensive x-ray rayban glasses. You just can't believe what they can see.


If'n I had them there special seeing specticals I somehow doubt I would be a starin at the walls......:whistling


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> From what we have seen happen with several other contractors, no longer in the field, it really doesn't matter what you write or say. Broker X shows the house in January and has the water turned on for inspection, buyer isn't interested, Broker X forgets to inform anyone and the pipes break. Dozens of folks may have walked thru the house since you were last there, but your name is the only one on the sign in sheet. There is no negotiation; the National just puts in a claim on your policy and you eat it, or you fix it, or someone else fixes it on your dimes. Had this happen to us years ago when a neighbor claimed to have loaned the homeowner a television and a stereo and said we must have thrown it out.







Your insurance company's lawyers will have fun with making the national prove in court the fault occurred with you.


And I do not put my name on the wint stickers. I always put the national's name on them because we all know how fast contractor's come and go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> Had one today with a little 10 gallon water heater and no drain valve. Turned it in as can't wint. It's a Fannie REO and the brokers all keep the heat on as it's easier to sell a "warm" house than a cold house so most likely nothing else will be done. Our REO's tend to be on the market 60-90 days before sale. I have a standing agreement with the brokers and usually one of my crew, myself or one of the brokers make sure were stopping by the homes not winterized every few days to check heat. I don't charge anything as i am usually in the neighborhoods anyways and i get a lot of work form these brokers.....


How are you getting the work? In my area the brokers only let me do the locks(for Fannie). They claim the other work is done by the nationals. Any trick to getting that work$$


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Your insurance company's lawyers will have fun with making the national prove in court the fault occurred with you.

And I do not put my name on the wint stickers. I always put the national's name on them because we all know how fast contractor's come and go.


This is a good idea and starting today we are going to do the same thing with putting the Nationals company's name. Good idea I know it won't change anything cuz they have the records that we winterized it but it may take longer to find out. I guess


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Another year of trying to keep my patience when the stupidity is upon us again. So far:
> 
> 1) How can you say that a system holds pressure when "only" the water was on inside the home upon arrival......... Answer: DUH
> 
> ...


*

One of my personal favorites:
Did air come out of every faucet/line?
Answer: No
Reply: Why?
Answer: Because as my pictures indicate there are multiple breaks in the main branch lines in the basement. Where is that air going to travel to first...I ask. 
Their answer: Should go to the faucets!
My reply: Have you ever heard the phrase...."the path of least resistance"? 
Reply: I don't know what that means.

Are ya kiddin me!*


----------

